# Treating post cycle?



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

Well my ammonia and nitrites are now reading 0 ppm after my tank underwent another cycle or I just didn't do the first one properly. But I was wondering what would be a good treatment for the fish? I just put in my second dose of stress zyme today, following the direction on the bottle I treated them last week and treated them again today.

I have a pleco that looks just fine.

My gold fish, one looks like it lost some scales and it has a black spot on it's head kind of near the dorsal fin. The other gold fish looks as if it has a scar on one side, that's the best way I can describe it.

The gourami's seem a little dark, the top of them seem dark and it lightens down as it goes down. I don't know if this is normal for them or a sign of stress. The gold one has two little black marks on both of it's sides, and these I'm not sure if it was part of it's pattern and I didn't notice until I caught the cycle or marks of stress.

All of their gills look good and the only behaviors I noted during the cycle was the one gold fish who looks to have scale loss was rubbing against the sand substrate and all of them but the pleco would come up for air.


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. Seems like your fishes have the bacterial infection of skin. The method that I use in this cases is adding salt in the water in ratio 1 kitchen spoon of uniodinized salt per 10L of aquarum water. If doing like I wrote there shouldn't be any problem but if you have in aquarium any special snail that can be lethal for them, in that case you must buy special medicine in pet shop. You can also add a piece of smashed garlic in the water, that helps to make fish immune sistem stronger and works like prevention. Is situations like this is crucial to do partial water changes every two weeks or less- depending on water test results.


----------



## A.J. (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I'll pick up some the aquarium salt and add that in, I've heard good stuff about it. 

When I got in from work yesterday it looked like the dose of stress zyme worked well too. All of the fish over all looked more happy. The spot on top of the gold fishes head was gone, I could still see some patches of scale loss. The 'scar' on the other is becoming less noticeable. As for as the gouramis, they looked a little more bright as well. I wish I had a camera to take pics of them, but I'll continue with the last dose of stress zyme next week and put in some of the salt.

The garlic though, I know it's a wonder plant/herb but would the pleco eat it? I guess it wouldn't hurt him if he does.


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. Normally they do and is nothing wrong with that, if they don't you have to pick if out of water otherwise begins to rot which is bad for nitrate level. Plecs like to eat all kind of vegetable, is best if it's cooked first.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Dafo said:


> Plecs like to eat all kind of vegetable, is best if it's cooked first.


Cooking breaks down cellulose, but it also gets rid of a lot of the nutrition. A better way is to freeze it overnight. The freezing of the water in the plant cells will create ice crystals, which rupture the cell walls and soften the food a bit, making it more palatable to plecs.


----------



## Dafo (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi. It's true. Well I don't actualy cook it but scald it- that kills any bacteria and enables to submerge vegetable.- Actualy freezing seems good option.


----------



## tangerineCow (Jul 29, 2010)

Could also maybe be from ammonia burns? What was the reading when it spiked?

Just a thought, you may want to move the golddfish into a seprerate tank, as they prefer colder harder water than tropicals. Also, I've heard a lot of horror stories about plecos sucking the slime coats off goldfish or even sucking their eyes out... 

Out of curiosity how big is you're tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just watch using salt. Salt will not evaporate like water. If you do a water change and want to put in more salt only put enough for what you took out. Treat it like water conditioner.


----------

